# MAC - Indulge - August 2013



## Richelle83 (Aug 12, 2013)

Place all of your *MAC Indulge Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
​ ​ 

​ Check out the ​[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I[/FONT]ndulge discussion thread for the latest news!​


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## brittbby (Aug 16, 2013)

Sweet succulence vs boyfriend stealer.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 16, 2013)

From left to right: smash hit, sweet succulence, feed the senses, gilt gourmet, gilty morsel, divine decadence.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 16, 2013)

Feed the Senses -- top
  	Divine Decadence -- middle


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## JJJewels (Aug 16, 2013)

EYESHADOWS:




_Eat, Love_, _Three Ring Yellow_, _Sex & the Oyster_, _Guilty Morsel_







  	FLUIDLINE




  	[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida, sans-serif]_Deliciously Rich_[/FONT]

  	[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida, sans-serif]LIPSTICKS:[/FONT]




_By Design_, _Feed the Senses_,_ Just a Bite_ and _Sweet Succulence_


----------



## Addict4MAC (Sep 9, 2013)

Top to bottom, left to right: Fashion Punch, Honeylove + Fashion Punch Just a Bite, Just a Bite + Utterly Tart Sweet Succulence, Sweet Succulence + Lust for Life


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 11, 2013)

Feed the Senses and Sex &TO


----------

